# BECK ch.55 panel snippet (somewhat naked Maho)



## justsomeguy (Apr 6, 2008)

Just had to put that int the title attract some of the pervs.

This is an image I made for a news post on the Phase 3 website.



More of that UDON cel-style.  Heh.  

Hope ya like.

**


----------



## Mori` (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome emery, I can't wait to gawk more, koyuki x maho for life <3

nice colour palette :3


----------



## Emery (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks.  

I've always thought that her nipple should've been visible at that angle.  

Meh.... oh, well.  I'm not even into hentai. Not a big bother.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 7, 2008)

She' s really hot  Liek it!


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 11, 2008)

i didnt know things like these were going on in beck .


----------



## Denji (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking good! Nice coloring and use of lighting.


----------

